# Bld visualization?



## Iamdrewbrees (Mar 22, 2017)

So right now I use sentence memo for corners, and audio edges for 3bld. I don't really see that changing, it works great

But for bigBLD/multi it's hard with sentences. I know I should be using images, but for the same reason I didn't start with them on 3 bld, when I close my eyes and really try to picture something, I see the grainy inside of my eyelids. I am completely unable to see pictures inside of my head.

Is there a way to train yourself to actually visualize something, and is this a common problem? Or are you just supposed to think about it happening and not actually see it. I what do you see in your head if you're into bigBLD or multi?


----------



## obelisk477 (Mar 22, 2017)

Iamdrewbrees said:


> So right now I use sentence memo for corners, and audio edges for 3bld. I don't really see that changing, it works great
> 
> But for bigBLD/multi it's hard with sentences. I know I should be using images, but for the same reason I didn't start with them on 3 bld, when I close my eyes and really try to picture something, I see the grainy inside of my eyelids. I am completely unable to see pictures inside of my head.
> 
> Is there a way to train yourself to actually visualize something, and is this a common problem? Or are you just supposed to think about it happening and not actually see it. I what do you see in your head if you're into bigBLD or multi?



Can you picture a room in your head? That's a common way people do images, is by placing them in a familiar room or path, in their head.

If you can't do something like that, you're most likely not going to be able to do bigBLD or multi. I'm pretty sure no one uses audio or sentences for those.


----------



## AlphaSheep (Mar 22, 2017)

I'm the same. I am literally incapable of mentally visualising things. It's also something that's been worrying me about going further in BLD. I'm still pretty much a beginner in BLD. I use pure audio for straight BLD (average a slow 3-4 minutes) and sentences for MBLD (most I've tried is 5 cubes).

Sentences are fine as long as you're building the association between parts of your memo, I think. From what I understand, the key benefit to using images is not that it helps you remember, but that it gives order and context to what you're trying to remember, which means that each party of the memo follows on from the previous part. Sentences are just as capable the same, just slightly slower, I guess because subvocalising a sentence takes longer than imagining a scene. 

I'm pretty sure I've heard of someone who uses or used to use pure audio for MBLD and big BLD... (I think it might have been Callum Hales-Jepp?)


----------



## lucarubik (Mar 22, 2017)

so when you guys remmeber stuff what does exactly come to your heads, the sound it makes? the sound its word makes? its texture? smells?
that sounds hella troll lol
i've always wondered if its harder for a blind person to remember, since he lacks on images, whenever i think about anything even something not physical like a song i think of a more or less vague image of it, or the singer singing it, or me singing it in my room or wherever
if i think of my old house i think of the white walls and the mirror of the hall, if i go to my room i can perfectly recall the shades of the door, i can almost feel it if i extend my arm in my imagination, I see how the light turns down as i get in and i can see the blue of my sheets
i would call not being able to do this alzheimer (not to be able to recall any of your senses not just sight anyway)
you dont need to close your eyes to imagine btw, you dont actually see it, thats clear right? you see what your eyes are seeing and that doesnt disappear, you and everyone, you are not finding out you have a mental problem or anything
what do you think of when you read something? Its really vague and you can still see what your optic nerve is catching it's still there, somewhere, wherever you want, at your right at your left, trhough a window
now remembering and imagining is pretty much teh same, for a sighted person, when you imagine Amy Whinehouse with a hat ure remembering her with her piercing over her lip and any hat you ever saw and putting one on top of the other
dam its really fun thinking about this


----------



## CHJ (Apr 1, 2017)

AlphaSheep said:


> I'm pretty sure I've heard of someone who uses or used to use pure audio for MBLD and big BLD... (I think it might have been Callum Hales-Jepp?)



you would be correct, i use audio for absolutely everything, cannot do anything else and im pretty much sub10 in 5bld


----------



## pinser (Apr 1, 2017)

CHJ said:


> you would be correct, i use audio for absolutely everything, cannot do anything else and im pretty much sub10 in 5bld


Do you do "pure" audio? I've heard that your audio is somewhat like sentences.
If you had to memo "AX IL DB VC CJ WD," what would that look like?


----------



## lucarubik (Apr 2, 2017)

if someone can remember the 50 stickers or w/e a 5x5 has with audio loops he should stop playing with rubiks cubes and use his brain to make the world a better place


----------



## AlphaSheep (Apr 2, 2017)

lucarubik said:


> so when you guys remmeber stuff what does exactly come to your heads, the sound it makes? the sound its word makes? its texture? smells?
> that sounds hella troll lol
> i've always wondered if its harder for a blind person to remember, since he lacks on images, whenever i think about anything even something not physical like a song i think of a more or less vague image of it, or the singer singing it, or me singing it in my room or wherever
> if i think of my old house i think of the white walls and the mirror of the hall, if i go to my room i can perfectly recall the shades of the door, i can almost feel it if i extend my arm in my imagination, I see how the light turns down as i get in and i can see the blue of my sheets
> ...


I forgot that I meant to reply to this. 

It's hard to answer. I mainly remember events by what I thought and felt at the time. When I listen to a song, I remember the emotions I was feeling at some other point I heard the song, or I remember what I was doing, or the context in which I heard the song. When I read a book I feel the emotions and experiences of the characters. Even when I remember scenes from a movie, I'm more likely to remember the idea of things than what anything looked like.

In terms of senses, I can imagine tastes extremely vividly, and I can imagine heat or cold quite well. I can imagine direction quite well, as weird as that sounds. Sounds I can imagine if I can sub-vocalise it (so I can imagine my own voice quite well), and I can imagine simple simple music playing in my head if I try, but I can't imagine complex sounds or other peoples voices. I can't visualise things at all though.


----------



## lucarubik (Apr 2, 2017)

AlphaSheep said:


> I forgot that I meant to reply to this.
> 
> It's hard to answer. I mainly remember events by what I thought and felt at the time. When I listen to a song, I remember the emotions I was feeling at some other point I heard the song, or I remember what I was doing, or the context in which I heard the song. When I read a book I feel the emotions and experiences of the characters. Even when I remember scenes from a movie, I'm more likely to remember the idea of things than what anything looked like.
> 
> In terms of senses, I can imagine tastes extremely vividly, and I can imagine heat or cold quite well. I can imagine direction quite well, as weird as that sounds. Sounds I can imagine if I can sub-vocalise it (so I can imagine my own voice quite well), and I can imagine simple simple music playing in my head if I try, but I can't imagine complex sounds or other peoples voices. I can't visualise things at all though.


wow sounds like an actual disorder, i barely can recall tastes or smells, its all images and sounds maybe its a personal thing, but i always thought ppl imagined and remembered as i do, maybe im the one with the disorder, wow


----------



## AlphaSheep (Apr 2, 2017)

lucarubik said:


> wow sounds like an actual disorder, i barely can recall tastes or smells, its all images and sounds maybe its a personal thing, but i always thought ppl imagined and remembered as i do, maybe im the one with the disorder, wow


It's called aphantasia. I actually only learned that other people can literally see things in their imagination when I was in my mid 20's. I've heard that something like 1 in 40 people have it.


----------

